# Hunger Games..P2



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I'd give it a 9.5 out of 10.. 

I'll see it again and maybe push it up to a 10..

Obviously, a great movie, very entertaining, very well acted and I can't recall a boring moment in the whole movie..


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 23, 2013)

Having read the books, I'll wait until the 3rd movie to see the 2nd movie.  I hate cliff hangers.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 23, 2013)

The second movie is as good as the first.

I won't read the books until after the third movie comes out.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 23, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The second movie is as good as the first.
> 
> I won't read the books until after the third movie comes out.



I read the 1st book and part of the 2nd, luckily, I'm forgetful..

Generally .. I like to read the book 6 months before the movie..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 25, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'd give it a 9.5 out of 10..
> 
> I'll see it again and maybe push it up to a 10..
> 
> Obviously, a great movie, very entertaining, very well acted and I can't recall a boring moment in the whole movie..



Did you read the books?

Very faithful to them - obviously some things were cut out to make it movie length, but nothing critical.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't know if it is a hoax, a spoof, or real but Weekly Standard supposedly has the following review for Hunger Games 2.
I was unable to find anything about it on their website.

The film follows a group of terrorists seeking to overthrow the central  government which had previously liberated their ancestors from savagery  and disorder. As is made clear in the film, the terrorists hate the  Capitol for its freedom.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 25, 2013)

JWBooth said:


> I don't know if it is a hoax, a spoof, or real but Weekly Standard supposedly has the following review for Hunger Games 2.
> I was unable to find anything about it on their website.
> 
> The film follows a group of terrorists seeking to overthrow the central  government which had previously liberated their ancestors from savagery  and disorder. As is made clear in the film, the terrorists hate the  Capitol for its freedom.



  figures.  

Wait until the last movie, then they'll be freedom fighters because they will have won.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 25, 2013)

I've heard on the "Hunger Games 3" it's that split of part 1 & 2..

This pisses me off !!!

"Money grubbing bastards" .. comes to mind


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 25, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I've heard on the "Hunger Games 3" it's that split of part 1 & 2..
> 
> This pisses me off !!!
> 
> "Money grubbing bastards" .. comes to mind



And I checked, "Mocking Jay" is actually less pages than "Catching Fire," so there is ZERO reason for this.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 25, 2013)

Am going to see it this week sometime. Mockingjay will be split into two parts, either to make more money at the box office, or to squeeze in a bit more action.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard on the "Hunger Games 3" it's that split of part 1 & 2..
> ...



This makes me right ... son-of-a-gun...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2013)

It is really hard for me to watch movies where I don't care for the lead actor/actress. And I don't like whatsherface. I watched Hunger Games because of all the hoopla about it. Hated it. I will not be busting ass to see part 2, and still very much in dislike of whatshername.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 25, 2013)

Jennifer Lawrence is hot.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 25, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Jennifer Lawrence is hot.


Yep, definitely a cutie.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm not talking about her looks. I don't like her personality. Nor that gal that was in the vampire soap opera movies. Can't stand either one of them.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I'm not talking about her looks. I don't like her personality. Nor that gal that was in the vampire soap opera movies. Can't stand either one of them.



I think I'm the only guy that will admit he liked the Twilight Series.. (just the movies)

Although, I was pretty sick of love triangles afterwords...


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 25, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I've heard on the "Hunger Games 3" it's that split of part 1 & 2..
> 
> This pisses me off !!!
> 
> "Money grubbing bastards" .. comes to mind



You mean I gotta wait for the 4th movie to come out to see the whole story?  I'll probably be dead by then.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 25, 2013)

Gracie said:


> It is really hard for me to watch movies where I don't care for the lead actor/actress. And I don't like whatsherface. I watched Hunger Games because of all the hoopla about it. Hated it. I will not be busting ass to see part 2, and still very much in dislike of whatshername.



I do feel it was a little miscast.  She's too big for the part.  In the books, Katniss was small and could climb way up the tree to the thin branches which is why the bigger people in the game couldn't follow her, not because they were too stupid to climb a tree but because when they got up far enough, they'd break the branches and fall.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard on the "Hunger Games 3" it's that split of part 1 & 2..
> ...



Same here dang it..

Maybe they have movie night in Heaven..


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 25, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



If they don't now, they will have when we get there.


----------



## Zona (Nov 25, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'd give it a 9.5 out of 10..
> 
> I'll see it again and maybe push it up to a 10..
> 
> Obviously, a great movie, very entertaining, very well acted and I can't recall a boring moment in the whole movie..



We just watched part 1 tonight for the first time.  It was an interesting movie.  Not great, but good.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 25, 2013)

Zona said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd give it a 9.5 out of 10..
> ...



I liked it better the 2nd time I watched it.  The first time it was just too close to when I read the book.  I kept picking it apart and couldn't enjoy it.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Zona said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd give it a 9.5 out of 10..
> ...



I'd agree, I'm about a 7 on that one..


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 26, 2013)

Went tonight, enjoyed the second as much as the first, ending ehhh??? 

I will make sure to see the third part...

Have not read the books...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 26, 2013)

GWV5903 said:


> Went tonight, enjoyed the second as much as the first, ending ehhh???
> 
> I will make sure to see the third part...
> 
> Have not read the books...



I read a book and a half, after "Twilight" I was pretty fed up with three ways...


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 26, 2013)

GWV5903 said:


> Went tonight, enjoyed the second as much as the first, ending ehhh???
> 
> I will make sure to see the third part...
> 
> Have not read the books...



I highly recommend the books.  I've read them more than once.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 26, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It is really hard for me to watch movies where I don't care for the lead actor/actress. And I don't like whatsherface. I watched Hunger Games because of all the hoopla about it. Hated it. I will not be busting ass to see part 2, and still very much in dislike of whatshername.
> ...



JLaw is amazing, and I am sick of the criticism she has received for not being 'small' enough for the part. She's a smart kid and wasn't going to starve herself for the role. I feel she makes a perfect Katniss - I couldn't have chosen the part any better myself. I had only vaguely heard of her when the first film came out, but I knew she was turning heads already and when I saw some scenes from the film, I was happy that she had the part. She plays it well.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 26, 2013)

Zona said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd give it a 9.5 out of 10..
> ...



I gave it a ten out of ten, if I had to choose something about the first film I didn't like (which is hard) it would be that it took too long for them to enter the arena.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 26, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I enjoyed her in Silver Linings Playbook.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 26, 2013)

Haven't seen that one yet! When I read about it, didn't take my fancy, so I gave it a miss. Might have to buy the DVD - does she have a big part in it?


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 26, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Haven't seen that one yet! When I read about it, didn't take my fancy, so I gave it a miss. Might have to buy the DVD - does she have a big part in it?



Yes, female lead.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 26, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It's not a criticism against her.  It's a criticism against the person responsible for casting the part.  You just can't make someone smaller.  It was an integral part of the book.  If you didn't read the books, you miss a lot.  The part in the movie where the careers had her "treed" just didn't make sense as it was.  Instead of making them to big to follow her, they made it so they were inept, the careers were not inept.  If you read the book, you'd know that they were trained for this their whole lives.  For the "careers" it was an honor to be in the games.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 26, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I guess I sort of get it, since I was somewhere beyond indignant when 5'6" or so Tom Cruise was cast as 6'5" Jack Reacher.

I refuse to watch that film.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 26, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



I have read the books. Loved them. Finished all three in less than a week.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I hate Tom Cruise and wouldn't watch the film simply because he's in it.


----------



## Politico (Nov 26, 2013)

Part 2? There's a part 1?


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 26, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I hate Tom Cruise and wouldn't watch the film simply because he's in it.



Still, I think you'd like the movie Oblivion.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 26, 2013)

My problem with Cruise, and it makes it very difficult for me to watch his movies, is he seems infected with the Costner disease. You are here to watch me, not this pitiful film, because I am so earnestly perfect at my craft.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 26, 2013)

JWBooth said:


> My problem with Cruise, and it makes it very difficult for me to watch his movies, is he seems infected with the Costner disease. You are here to watch me, not this pitiful film, because I am so earnestly perfect at my craft.



Of the two, I think Cruise is worse.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Zona said:


> We just watched part 1 tonight for the first time.  It was an interesting movie.  Not great, but good.



You'll hate the second one, it's about people defying their benevolent rulers.

The democratic party sez: Our rulers always know best, and always must be obeyed without question.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 26, 2013)

I really recommend the books.  They are written in the 1st person, so you know exactly what Katniss is thinking and why.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> I really recommend the books.  They are written in the 1st person, so you know exactly what Katniss is thinking and why.



And how incredibly screwed up she is. I really liked that about the books, because something like that WOULD screw you up. Tip of the hat to Jennifer Lawrence, she did a phenomenal job of portraying that level of mental breakdown in Catching Fire.


----------



## Zona (Nov 26, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



The part I didnt like was her "finding" her friend when he was by the rock.  What were the chances of that happening?  (or did I miss something..)


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Zona said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



The blood splotches probably helped...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I understand that sort of.  It is hard to cast away the book narrative for a film recreation.  _Morality Play _is a cousin to what "Reckoning" [/I](Tom Hardy, Willem Dafoe) became, but I enjoyed novel and movie very, very much.  Same with _Girl with the dragon tattoo_.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 29, 2013)

Saw the film last night.
I was not impressed. I don't understand why people say "it was better than the first"..
  The storyline jumped around, almost like a series of scenes rather than a cohesive storyline.
Also, the guy that played the hero from the capital...the one that helped them in the dome. Why not choose a better actor than some pretty boy? It would have been waaay more believable if it was someone like Jason Stathom.
All in all I give it "***" out of five stars.


----------



## Againsheila (Nov 29, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Saw the film last night.
> I was not impressed. I don't understand why people say "it was better than the first"..
> The storyline jumped around, almost like a series of scenes rather than a cohesive storyline.
> Also, the guy that played the hero from the capital...the one that helped them in the dome. Why not choose a better actor than some pretty boy? It would have been waaay more believable if it was someone like Jason Stathom.
> All in all I give it "***" out of five stars.



I haven't seen the movie  yet but I'm going to go out on a limb and say, because in the book he was a pretty boy.  In fact, it becomes essential in the 3rd book as he explains how Snow used him pretty much as a prostitute and he had no choice.

Maybe all the people who like the movie had already read the books?


----------



## StanB (Dec 15, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Saw the film last night.
> ...



Haven't read the book, but will be doing so over the festive season with more time to spare... Hope it'll be good!


----------

